# Door Track



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

As some may know I would like info on pulling. But I'm also building a door track if it prints I would like some feed back. Thanks
Ogre


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Door tracks can be a lot of fun... Mine is now on its side in the garage, laid bare of all track, starting to get ready for the new track. BUT I have a feeling it will never go away, it has served me well on occasion. Its been to church ( and what slot heads don't have something to repent! lol) during our Racing for Jesus VBS and to two fall festivals at my daughters school and raised a fair bit of cash for the schools library. So I imagine I will lay track back down on it after I am done and donate it top the pta with a half dozen cars or so so the tradition continues....


Coach!


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

good idea! we have a fairly small church,,but several early teen boys,they would get into that, and bring a friend night,maybey with short devotion,


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

They work out pretty well from my experience. I had to scale down from a 14' X 4' table a couple of years back. Picked up a 36" X 80" inside door, a couple of those fold up table legs and I was ready to go. I did use some 1" X 4" for support and a mounting platform for the legs and some dampening material, but that was it as far as getting a table ready to support the track. I've attached a couple of pix. I used clear plexi around the table for retaining walls. Picked those up form a HTBB sponsor, Carney Plastic. The top edge is rounded so people won't snag their clothes or skin when reaching out over the table. Was able to cram a nice little set up in a limited amount of space. Plus it's portable and it's not some big useless piece of wood and plastic (as my wife used to refer to the big table) that's taking up too much space in the basement.  rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm surprised at how much track and action you've got packed onto that door.
It doesnt look crowded either. Appears very portable too. Very slick! :dude:


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the reply about Door tracks. Any help out their on building pullers? I'm having trouble up loading pictures of my design on a door track. 
Ogre


----------

